# I need GIF maker software.



## michael (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I need GIF maker software, I made around 87 frames in jpeg and I want to make their GIF file, normally I use , "Easy GIF Animator" but now it does not same the file in .gif, please suggest me any new software also I need to have option as how much time I need to display particular frame.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 26, 2014)

I think GIMP can make animated gifs (the layers are frames)


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 26, 2014)

xorbe said:


> I think GIMP can make animated gifs (the layers are frames)


That's how I made my animated GIF in signature.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2014)

I use GIF Movie Gear.  It takes a series of frames and turns it into a GIF animation.  This was my most recent GIF I made with it by modifying an existing GIF (quality was poor):


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 26, 2014)

I've used ImageMagick for my gifs


----------



## Blue-Knight (Feb 27, 2014)

Drama removed.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 27, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Drama removed.



Yeah Ford, really subtle 
I loled, blue you're on a roll today with teh jokes


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 27, 2014)

He did not mean it like that, he recently posted that in a political thread at General Nonsense and wanted to show a sample or so. He would not call you names, that is never like him (keeps his head cool even in heated political debates).


----------



## xorbe (Feb 27, 2014)

_WHOOOSH!_


----------



## michael (Feb 27, 2014)

No it is not useful.
something like Easy GIF Animator, I have 89 frames made in corel draw now I want to make their GIF.
Damn it I used to use this Easy gif animator only, but when open them it works but while saving it throws an application error.
Please advise.


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 27, 2014)

Just listen to good people in this thread who know about GIFs and already recommended http://www.gamani.com/gmgdown.htm


----------



## michael (Feb 28, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Just listen to good people in this thread who know about GIFs and already recommended http://www.gamani.com/gmgdown.htm



Thanks let me check!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 28, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Drama removed.


Eh?  I wanted to stress a few things in my post:
1) Editing images in GIF Movie Gear is not pleasant and I wouldn't recommend it.  Import frames from another source and only deal with transparency, timing, and optimization in GIF Movie Gear.
2) An example output (I knew exactly where I posted that picture so I could quickly find it and embed it here).
3) Emphasizing that the source for the example I provided was poor so the animation is grainy.  That's not GIF Movie Gear's fault.
4) I wanted to provide an alternative to GIMP.

FYI, I've noticed GIF Movie Gear does a lot better at converting BMP/PNG/JPEG to GIF than Microsoft Paint does; thusly, I use GIF Movie Gear even for non-animated GIFs.


The text in the GIF isn't meant for anyone in this thread nor this forum.  Here's the thread it was created for if you want the context.


----------



## michael (Mar 9, 2014)

Ohh Wow! Thanks a lot for this GIF Movie Gear. this is really good.



Well, this thread might just tightly suit here but I would like to know this thing from you techie guys, so opened this thread here.

I need to know/have a software which I can use for creating video file from my 87 jpeg files one after the another as well as embedding a sound or a mp3 file at particular location.  

This GIF Movie gear does not have that option.

Please advise.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2014)

You'd have to use some kind of movie editor for that--probably a slide show.  I'd use Nero Vision for that but you can try Windows Movie Maker.  GIF has no audio so it will have to be saved as a movie of some kind.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 9, 2014)

VirtualDub perhaps?


----------



## michael (Mar 10, 2014)

xorbe said:


> VirtualDub perhaps?


let me chek this one.


----------



## michael (Mar 12, 2014)

Dont know how to use VirtualDub. Could you please name other ones,
I also need to know the best desktop screen recorder.

Please advise.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 12, 2014)

So how's the new business start-up coming along?


----------



## michael (Mar 16, 2014)

xorbe said:


> So how's the new business start-up coming along?


hahaha!
No, I am small scale Animator. I have created around 35 Animations those are all for me.


----------

